# BB10 Kristina Nippel



## mistermio (2 Mai 2011)

Heute im Rückblick zur letzten BigBrother Staffel, 19uhr rtl2, gabs nen Nipslip von Kristina (unzensiert), wär cool wenn den jemand hätte!

Danke!


----------



## General (18 Juni 2011)

http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...stina-bb-10-nippel-unzensiert.html#post922386


----------

